# Ukraine is the Biggest Money Laundering Scheme ever Foisted upon the American Public !!!!!



## thirteenknots (Oct 4, 2022)

Look beyond the daily News Broadcasts of the " Terrible " War in Ukraine and
open your eyes to what has happened to America .....

We have been FLEECED to the tune of MORE than $ 54 Billion Dollars since Feb 22, 2022.

The current administration is literally going to bankrupt the United States.

This has to stop....!!!!


----------



## crush (Oct 5, 2022)




----------



## thirteenknots (Oct 5, 2022)

Response to the White House remarks of calling OPEC's cutting of Oil Production a " Hostile Act ".....

Quote From a Poster:

" Hostile act?  You think Opec cutting crude output is a hostile act?

No you ******* morons in DC.  

*Sending $60 Billion to Ukraine while your own economy is imploding is a hostile act.* 

Giving the Ukrainians space based and other intel to kill Russians is a hostile act. 

Cornering Russia by not taking NATO membership off the table for Ukraine is a hostile act. 

Not living up to the Minsk 2 Agreements and cajoling Ukraine not to kill Russians in the Donbass is a hostile act. 

Destroying your own energy infrastructure using all the might and power of the US Administrative State is a Hostile Act.

I could go on, but you get the picture.  Biden cannot be removed soon enough.  As for those who control him, that is a tougher nut to crack. "


----------



## thirteenknots (Oct 5, 2022)

The TRUTH is the TRUTH...

The current administration is STEALING our Tax Dollars Via Ukraine...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577407366655488001
Watch for some kind of " Event " to halt or facilitate the STEAL of
the Midterms....

*WHERE IS THE MONEY GOING ????????????????????????*


----------



## thirteenknots (Oct 5, 2022)

_*"I just earned $40,000,000,000 last month working from home. Ask me how"*_

~ Zelenskyy


----------



## crush (Oct 14, 2022)

thirteenknots said:


> _*"I just earned $40,000,000,000 last month working from home. Ask me how"*_
> 
> ~ Zelenskyy


He only got $10,000,000


----------



## thirteenknots (Oct 15, 2022)

crush said:


> He only got $10,000,000
> View attachment 14862



Oops.....I pulled a " Saul Alinsky "

We'll never know the TRUE amount.


Here's the DEMOCRATS PLAYBOOK BELOW.....
READ IT
MEMORIZE IT
KNOW WHEN THEY ARE USING IT


*SAUL ALINSKY’S 12 RULES FOR RADICALS…*
*HERE IS THE COMPLETE LIST FROM ALINSKY.*

*RULE 1: “Power is not only what you have, but what the enemy thinks you have.”*
Power is derived from 2 main sources – money and people. “Have-Nots” must build power from flesh and blood. (These are two things of which there is a plentiful supply. Government and corporations always have a difficult time appealing to people, and usually do so almost exclusively with economic arguments.)

*RULE 2: “Never go outside the expertise of your people.”*
It results in confusion, fear and retreat. Feeling secure adds to the backbone of anyone. (Organizations under attack wonder why radicals don’t address the “real” issues. This is why. They avoid things with which they have no knowledge.)

*RULE 3: “Whenever possible, go outside the expertise of the enemy.”*
Look for ways to increase insecurity, anxiety and uncertainty. (This happens all the time. Watch how many organizations under attack are blind-sided by seemingly irrelevant arguments that they are then forced to address.)

*RULE 4: “Make the enemy live up to its own book of rules.”*
If the rule is that every letter gets a reply, send 30,000 letters. You can kill them with this because no one can possibly obey all of their own rules. (This is a serious rule. The besieged entity’s very credibility and reputation is at stake, because if activists catch it lying or not living up to its commitments, they can continue to chip away at the damage.)

*RULE 5: “Ridicule is man’s most potent weapon.”*
There is no defense. It’s irrational. It’s infuriating. It also works as a key pressure point to force the enemy into concessions. (Pretty crude, rude and mean, huh? They want to create anger and fear.)

*RULE 6: “A good tactic is one your people enjoy.”*
They’ll keep doing it without urging and come back to do more. They’re doing their thing, and will even suggest better ones. (Radical activists, in this sense, are no different that any other human being. We all avoid “un-fun” activities, and but we revel at and enjoy the ones that work and bring results.)

*RULE 7: “A tactic that drags on too long becomes a drag.”*
Don’t become old news. (Even radical activists get bored. So to keep them excited and involved, organizers are constantly coming up with new tactics.)

*RULE 8: “Keep the pressure on. Never let up.”*
Keep trying new things to keep the opposition off balance. As the opposition masters one approach, hit them from the flank with something new. (Attack, attack, attack from all sides, never giving the reeling organization a chance to rest, regroup, recover and re-strategize.)

*RULE 9: “The threat is usually more terrifying than the thing itself.”*
Imagination and ego can dream up many more consequences than any activist. (Perception is reality. Large organizations always prepare a worst-case scenario, something that may be furthest from the activists’ minds. The upshot is that the organization will expend enormous time and energy, creating in its own collective mind the direst of conclusions. The possibilities can easily poison the mind and result in demoralization.)

*RULE 10: “If you push a negative hard enough, it will push through and become a positive.”*
Violence from the other side can win the public to your side because the public sympathizes with the underdog. (Unions used this tactic. Peaceful [albeit loud] demonstrations during the heyday of unions in the early to mid-20th Century incurred management’s wrath, often in the form of violence that eventually brought public sympathy to their side.)

*RULE 11: “The price of a successful attack is a constructive alternative.”*
Never let the enemy score points because you’re caught without a solution to the problem. (Old saw: If you’re not part of the solution, you’re part of the problem. Activist organizations have an agenda, and their strategy is to hold a place at the table, to be given a forum to wield their power. So, they have to have a compromise solution.)

*RULE 12: Pick the target, freeze it, personalize it, and polarize it.”*
Cut off the support network and isolate the target from sympathy. Go after people and not institutions; people hurt faster than institutions. (This is cruel, but very effective. Direct, personalized criticism and ridicule works.)


----------

